# Phottix Odin, the only thing wrong, fixed!!



## Viggo (Aug 21, 2012)

The only small issue I had with the Odin's are now fixed, VERY glad to see this!

http://journal.phottix.com/photo-accessory-news/odin-for-canon-one-third-stop-manual-adjustment-firmware/


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 22, 2012)

Awesome thanks for the link!


----------



## CanonCollector (Aug 22, 2012)

very helpful


----------

